# Please Recommend New PSU for my Rig



## clmlbx (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello,

I own a Tagan TG500-u37 PSU and what I remember It has 3 year warranty.. Today I went to tirupati For RMA of same.. But they said no it has only one year warranty.. So does any one know warranty period of TAGAN...

I purchased that product in April 2010..

I searched and many sites that say it is just 1 year.. Before I start looking for new PSU..  I believe only problem in my PSU is it's Fan.. It work's some time and some time is does not.. plus it has started making noise.. which I am much afraid of.. what if blows up & takes my pc.. so it is better to spend now on PSU..what do you guys say ? and any recommendation for new PSU...obviously this time I wish to go with corsair.. which can power my rig(check my signature) +  additional hard-disk and 4GB DDR3 Ram .

And also recommend any online site to purchase it with fastest Delivery..

Budget around 4K.. most importantly it should be good product and suffice for my requirements


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: warranty period of Tgana PSU (TG500-u37) ?*

Try changing the fan in it by yourself or ask Tirupati guys if they can replace the fan with some nominal cost. I also think Tagan has 3 years warranty. Have you preserved the box of it or any leaflets/manula/warranty information that comes within the box ? You can check them. Even if it is in warranty, I dont think they would be able to replace it as they are not available easily now.

And if you want to get a new PSU then no need to spend 4k for your config. Corsair VS450 would be enough.
Corsair VS450 450 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com

And if you really need a good PSU (future proof) then add some more budget and get TX650V2
Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2UK 650 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: warranty period of Tgana PSU (TG500-u37) ?*

corsair "VS" series is not good as I heard. .. GS is Good.  well I was thinking to go for seasonic 520W.  and Tirupati just Denied doing anything with.... Should I use it after repairing .. as then It will be of no difference between local and Branded PSU.. 

Well I was thinking to get this..what you all say.. 

Seasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com

Just inquired locally It is available & I am getting it for Rs 4250


----------



## Skud (Sep 5, 2012)

Corsair GS600 should be available at that price and a better choice in respect of wattage, RMA (as on date) etc.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 5, 2012)

Corsair GS500 is available at around same price of seasonic so GS600 will be expensive then that.. And As I searched Seasonic is better then GS500  isn't it?


----------



## Skud (Sep 5, 2012)

Time to check this again:-


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...-guide-right-power-supply-25.html#post1732003




> Avoid Seasonic but understand why I am saying so. I've said many times that Tirupathi enterprises are repairing power supplies, not replacing them- and a lot of people including power supply manufacturers who are in-charge of APAC operations have said that there is no RMA centre in India who is competent/knowledgeable or resourceful enough with proper post repair testing equipment to repair power supplies. Some people have been running around in other forums and have said that Seasonic is bad. That is not what I've said. If people cannot read properly and understand what I've written in basic English then some people just need to stop going in other forums and posting garbage.
> 
> Also to people who have been recommending FSP, check if those units are being replaced or repaired. No1- repeat- no1 has proper test equipments to repair such units in India.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 6, 2012)

hmm. ok so now seasonic out of picture I guess I should go with corsair GS500(not choosing GS600 as it will be expensive then GS500 and as GS500 will be enough for my rig(in signature) with plus a Hard-disk and 2+2GB DDR3 ram sticks.)

So Guys is this right Decision..?

guys what do you think should I repair it locally.. ? and then use it.. I am not very comfortable with it but need an second opinion

OR

should buy new one..Corsiar GS500 and this does have 3 years warranty right?

and also any info on warranty period of Tagan PSU

Guys anyone?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 6, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> hmm. ok so now seasonic out of picture I guess I should go with corsair GS500(not choosing GS600 as it will be expensive then GS500 and as GS500 will be enough for my rig(in signature) with plus a Hard-disk and 2+2GB DDR3 ram sticks.)
> 
> So Guys is this right Decision..?
> 
> ...




If reparing locally only involves changing the fan in your PSU... then thats the right choice. Try doing that i.e. changing the fan locally. If it works fine then great and this would cost you almost nothing so you can very well give it a try. But even after replacing Fan the problem coontinues then go for new PSU.


----------



## aloodum (Sep 6, 2012)

IIRC the tagan's always had a problem with their choice of capacitors..the capacitor hum is quite comon in taganz, even in their BZ series...
IF you google, you`ll find many instances...For eg, mutiple threads on bad capacitors on tagan psu's in the link below..\

Another Tagan, this time with failed Panasonic... - Badcaps Forums

A repaired PSu is a trciky business and since its gonna suplly juice to your system, i would advise you to invest in a decent psu , not for now, but for future also..a good psu never hurts.Coming to your choice of Psu, rule of thumb is to invest in a bigger Psu than your current need, for you may add that xtra hungry Gfx card in the near future or pop in a more hungry cpu/components.
Pickup a decent one from Corsair and you should be all set. GS500 is a good psu and should fit your bill.Incase the price difference witha GS 600 is affordable, go for the second one.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 6, 2012)

Update:- 

Today I gave my smps/PSU to a friend to see what can be done locally.. after opening he said Most probably Fan issue will be solved after cleaning but their he found new issue.. 4 capacitors are swollen as he says.. he says' it will need changing in near future.. so I said to do so if he can find a proper match after searching all day he handed my my PSU 10 minutes ago.. saying capacitors are not available might be in next couple of days but you won't get exact match you will get capacitors of 60%-70% not 80% efficient which are current.. 

So now I am thinking to buy new.. but what do you guys say..

also he said to use it for now.. I hope nothing go's bad to my system which I am much worried about.. I am in no position buy new one.. & I need computer for my work, so no compromise can be done.. but still I switched on my Pc after his assurance


----------



## Skud (Sep 6, 2012)

Get the GS500 - a much easier decision.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 6, 2012)

yes, I have almost made my mind to buy new one.. GS500 is good and enough for my rig + hard-disk and 2+2GB DDR3 Sticcks


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2012)

^^ GS600 costs only 650-800 bucks more - so you better grab that.


----------



## havoknation (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Skud/All
I am a registered dealer from Pune and I am selling seasonics like hot cakes. But the thing is I never get any complaints nor I have heard of any RMA issues as today I had a talk with Mr Abhishek from tirupati and I get the detailed figure of Seasonics RMA spreadsheet and it is amazing with a value of lesser then even 1%. So one can judge out the quality of Seasonics PSU's and even you can consider johny guru reviews.
Regarding services of Tirupati, I don't think they will repair PSU's as you have mentioned, no company in India can repair nowadays high end PSU's. 
If any one has bad experience with RMA services by tirupati for Seasonic, explain me the case. I could help him out in getting replacement.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 7, 2012)

well I don't know particularly about seasonic RMA.. but Tagan Distributor is Tirupati too.. Luckily(as I thought) I bought my current PSU(tagan) & GPU palit from them Directly and I remember I was said it both has 3 years warranty.. but now when I took my PSU too them they said no it has only one year warranty and denied just any service.. in fact I even asked if they can repair I am gonna pay but still they just said we don't repair it.. how is that for service..?

They also gave me another shocker for Palit GPU ..according to them palit offers 3 years warranty but . as first two years to be full unpaid but for last year company asks for Extra Rs 750 and then give a new card with 1 year warranty on it... 

Now how is that.. After this experience and user suggesting against tirupati I decided to go for Corsair 500 or 600 still to decide which one of them and looking forward to buy it either today or tomorrow.. will update here As soon as I get it...

But any way my Noise problem and fan problem is solved after cleaning.. now Just swollen capacitors are left as I was informed by a friend that will be problem in near future.. so will changing it..


----------



## Skud (Sep 7, 2012)

As on date, its wise to stick with Corsair products. Nothing wrong with Seasonic products (I have one in my HTPC rig), just that Corsair RMA is inarguably better.


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2012)

Can't say why Tirupati Entr. is denining the warranty of Tagan PSU as Tagan used to offer 1 year labor and 3 years parts warranty ... so if they can't repair Op's psu they should at-least replace it but I've heard that Tagan is no longer in PSU business anymore - so this may be the reason.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 8, 2012)

that Might be the reason as soon as I said It is tagan a person said it must me out of warranty as we have not sold in last year and it has only one year warranty. When I started arguing that I was told It has 
3 years warranty then he even showed me price sheets for PSU(current month and month when I purchased it and it said 1 year warranty)..


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2012)

havoknation said:


> Hi Skud/All
> I am a registered dealer from Pune and I am selling seasonics like hot cakes. But the thing is I never get any complaints nor I have heard of any RMA issues as today I had a talk with Mr Abhishek from tirupati and I get the detailed figure of Seasonics RMA spreadsheet and it is amazing with a value of lesser then even 1%. So one can judge out the quality of Seasonics PSU's and even you can consider johny guru reviews.
> Regarding services of Tirupati, I don't think they will repair PSU's as you have mentioned, no company in India can repair nowadays high end PSU's.
> If any one has bad experience with RMA services by tirupati for Seasonic, explain me the case. I could help him out in getting replacement.



You are misinterpreting the issue. Nobody have said that Seasonic PSUs are bad, but we are saying that RMA quality could be an issue.
Tirupathi is saying that RMA issues happens with <1% of total sold PSUs, but what is going to happen when we consider the case of that <1%? Are those PSUs going to be repaired or replaced?
Again, availability of Seasonic PSUs are an issue. You have a good amount of stock, good, good for you. But same thing can't be said everywhere. 
And when the price is almost same as Corsair PSUs, then why not corsair?
And, again, it is the choice of end user. We are only advising with some status and information, but forcing anyone to buy anything of any particular brand.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 10, 2012)

ok Finally I bought corsair GS600 for Rs 4850
Only ODD thing I noticed when I unpacked is.. It has non standard (according to Indian standard) Power cable.. which also has tag attached to it saying cut it and get proper 3 pin plug..

*i48.tinypic.com/102uh3k.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/2ugi87l.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/a2rtc7.jpg


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 10, 2012)

Can you put up the sticker of that tag you're talking about? Preferably clear enough to read it properly. BTW, its the same one that a lot of them get it and its not just Corsair. If you're using a surge protector like Belkin, it isn't an issue. More prefably I would recommend using it because the A/C cables that you get are usually without the blow fuse and quality/thickness of the wiring is questionable IMO.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 10, 2012)

Guys, Led is not working in my new GS600.. What can be done.. ? I am lazy and have no time to get it to service center and wait for Days to get new one..



The Sorcerer said:


> Can you put up the sticker of that tag you're talking about? Preferably clear enough to read it properly. BTW, its the same one that a lot of them get it and its not just Corsair. If you're using a surge protector like Belkin, it isn't an issue. More prefably I would recommend using it because the A/C cables that you get are usually without the blow fuse and quality/thickness of the wiring is questionable IMO.



I will share an image ASAP. and about Belkin Surge protector I don't need it as I am already using APC UPS.  It does al the Job as I believe so nothing else is needed


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2012)

^^ Did you push the switch for LED at the back of the PSU ??


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 11, 2012)

^^ Yes, I did it many times but nothing happened.


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2012)

then the fan LED is not working ... but if the fan is spinning and you can live with that then it's OK.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 12, 2012)

yes that is the reason I am not acting.. Fan is working and I don't care for LED... But I thought if their is something I can do manually..as I read that you can change LED according to color you want.. & yes LED is not Essential but it will look cool if it is there.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 12, 2012)

^If I'm not wrong then GS600 does NOT have changeable led colours. It has just blue. Changeable colours are for higher wattage model from GS series.


----------



## macho84 (Sep 12, 2012)

Nope as only 3 series 500 600 800. 

It's doest matter unless you have top mounted psu case options.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 12, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> yes that is the reason I am not acting.. Fan is working and I don't care for LED... But I thought if their is something I can do manually..as I read that you can change LED according to color you want.. & yes LED is not Essential but it will look cool if it is there.



Then you need to send them for RMA. If you don't want the LED then you don't need to send it for RMA. Your choice.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 12, 2012)

^^ yes I know that.. I don't have time for now at least to send it for RMA .. will do it when ever I get few Day for spare..


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> ^If I'm not wrong then GS600 does NOT have changeable led colours. It has just blue. Changeable colours are for higher wattage model from GS series.





macho84 said:


> Nope as only 3 series 500 600 800.
> 
> It's doest matter unless you have top mounted psu case options.



changeable LED available only on GS700 and GS800 psus AFAIK.


----------

